# Fire at Kwa Maritane Bush Lodge (timeshare)



## rhonda (Aug 19, 2008)

Story: 200 evacuated from lodge fire

Snippet:





> Kwa Maritane Bush Lodge, in the Pilanesberg Game
> Reserve, burnt down this morning.
> 
> About 200 people were evacuated from the luxury resort after a raging blaze swallowed one of the largest thatch buildings in southern Africa.


----------



## ron1 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Kwa Maritane Fire!*

This is the latest communication from Legacy Hotels for anyone who owns a timeshare at KWA MARITANE.

If you are an owner there the resort is insured and it looks like some may get LEVY REFUNDS. You can contact the resort on the e-mail address below.

"The main hotel public areas and back of house are totally destroyed as well as many timeshare units in block 1-20. The conference centre is partially destroyed and all communication, electrical, water, computer, TV and all other systems are wholly or partially destroyed.

The hotel is closed indefinitely and once the damage has been assessed we will review the best options in a concerted effort to open up some of the timeshare hotel rooms; the time period is unknown at present.

For guests in timeshare we are meeting with RCI to see whether there are spacebank options and all hotel guests and conference guests will either be relocated or refunded where deposits have been paid. Timeshare levies will be refunded to owners in due course once the insurance procedures have been resolved; however regrettably, there is no alternative accommodation available in other resorts.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused to our guests and we will communicate any updates timeously.

For any queries or comments please e-mail kwaqueries@legacyhotels.co.za

RON, FAIRFIELDS


----------

